# Independents



## Preach (Mar 24, 2004)

My question regards those divines that held to the independent form of government. Did they sign off on the entire confession of faith, catechisms, and liturgy? If they did, were they then compromising their beliefs for the larger goal of unity between the three lands of Ireland, Scotland, and Britain?


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 24, 2004)

Not sure. From the histories that I have read the Independents as well as the Erastians argued for their respective positions. But considering the Savoy Declaration of 1568, which was drafted by Independents and the section on the Church matches the LBCF, they probably would have claimed that Confession.

Also, I believe that only the Church of Scotland officially accepted the Westminster Standards and required subscription.


----------

